# hgh frag 176-171 & ghrp-6, 2 & grf 1-29



## stylus187 (Sep 9, 2010)

Gonna start my protocol as follows, a.m. hgh frag 200mcg with 100mcg ghrp6 combined with mod grf 1-29 100mcg, one pin with hgh frag other pin ghrp and grf. this equals "first shots of the day. pwo ghrp6 100mcgs with mod grf 100mcgs, equals shot2.    right before bed 100mcgs ghrp-2 with 100mcgs of mod 1-29, followed with shot of 200 mcgs of hgh frag. The reason im throwing ghrp-2 in the mix is due to ghrp-6 hunger issue. I dont feel like fighting food cravings before bed, " fuck that" used to pin ghrp-6 pre bedtime, and i couldnt sleep was to hungry. If this fucking protocol dosent work, I dont know what will. lol.  I will keep a log posted every 2 weeks to share this PEP experience.    Stylus 187


----------



## barrym (Sep 24, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Gonna start my protocol as follows, a.m. hgh frag 200mcg with 100mcg ghrp6 combined with mod grf 1-29 100mcg, one pin with hgh frag other pin ghrp and grf. this equals "first shots of the day. pwo ghrp6 100mcgs with mod grf 100mcgs, equals shot2. right before bed 100mcgs ghrp-2 with 100mcgs of mod 1-29, followed with shot of 200 mcgs of hgh frag. The reason im throwing ghrp-2 in the mix is due to ghrp-6 hunger issue. I dont feel like fighting food cravings before bed, " fuck that" used to pin ghrp-6 pre bedtime, and i couldnt sleep was to hungry. If this fucking protocol dosent work, I dont know what will. lol. I will keep a log posted every 2 weeks to share this PEP experience. Stylus 187


 

I ordered some hex....will do the same as ghrp 6 for mcg......I also got cjc 1295 and ghrp 6...I am not sure if the cjc is real or just 1-29 but will do two big shot per week on that......I ordered from a cheap ass place, aminooutpost.com....heard of it? wondering what your take on quality is later......nothing illegal here, so dont see the harm in naming names


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

Wondering how this worked out for you. I'm planning on doing something very similar with 250mcg x2 hgh frag 176 and 100mcg x3 cjc/mod 1-29. I also have IGF-1-LR3 but not sure if i will add it to the mix off the bat since i don't have much.
Also wondering why the frag and the cjc cannot be injected together in the same syringe.
Please note I'm still in the research phase so trying to gather as much info as possible before i start.
thanks


----------



## Klutch (Apr 6, 2011)

good luck...


----------



## barrym (Apr 7, 2011)

bump, would like to know your experience on the research products?


----------

